# DIY Livery Yard Godalming/Ewhurst/Cranleigh/Ockley Area



## ShowJumperL95 (29 November 2017)

Hello,

I am searching for DIY Livery that possibly also does grass livery. 
Yard needs to have floodlit sandschool, place to park trailer, turnout all year, areas to put feed etc. 

Any suggestions would be very helpful! Feel like DIY is starting to harder to find

Thanks


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 January 2018)

Yeah DIY around this area is like hens teeth. No idea if they have space but you could try Blacklands in Elstead. I can't remember if Southlands in Bramley do DIY but they also might be worth a shout. 

Charles Equestrian is in Ewhurst and does grass livery but I believe are waiting list only at the moment. If you're considering Godalming/Cranleigh then Elysian at Westland Farm in Shamley Green may also be an option, though no idea if they have a floodlit school.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 January 2018)

Elysian at Westland do have a pretty new all weather arena, they also have a grass arena in summer.
Not sure if either is floodlit tho.


----------



## vam (3 January 2018)

As above diy is like hens teeth round that area, grass livery even harder. Most places are part and have limited turnout.
Charles eq has a waiting list when I was looking a few months ago. I know one that is in Warnham which is 10 mins down the road from Okley. Assisted diy or grass livery.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (4 January 2018)

Someone has just posted on the Surrey Horse & Pony FB page that they have 2 DIY/Assisted DIY spaces on a yard in Elstead if that helps?

Individual turnout. 60x40 and 40x40 sand and rubber floodlit schools. Jumps field. Parking for Lorry/trailer. Close to hankley and thursley commons.


----------



## ShowJumperL95 (4 January 2018)

Great thanks everyone, will be trying all these places!


----------

